# Any interest in a Nashville, TN G2G?



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wanted to try and gauge interest in a TN get together.

I've seen that we have quite a few members in the state and my good friend has tentatively agreed to host a G2G at his shop in Nashville. Just thought it would be cool to meet some relatively local enthusiasts, demo some equipment and exchange ideas.

Looking at maybe April or May time frame. Anybody interested?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah. If my schedule falls in line with the date.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to see more GTG in our state. If you host one, I will be there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd definitely try to make it if the timing is right.

Edit: You mentioned April. Just a heads up that Jason B is having his NC meet on April 7th so a few folks will be attending that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll try to make it if one happens.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'm going to try to get a date together with my buddy and work around the NC event. Wish I could make it out to that event myself!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I would be interested depending on when it is.


----------

